#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Mobil Truss nieuwe top truss voor weinig

## Snuffeldier

Heb onlangs nieuwe truss gekocht van Mobil Truss. Echt top spul voor een heeele goeie prijs.

----------


## Snuffeldier

kijk op www.overdevest-audio.nl dan zie je wat ik bedoel

----------


## kwaak

wat heb je gekocht?
en wat is je punt met dit topic?

----------


## - -Niels- -

Het is schijnbaar de bedoeling dat we zeggen; 'goed, joh!'??? Sorry hoor, maar zo kan iedereen wel een topic openen...

----------


## - -Niels- -

[('k probeer het nog een beetje interresant te maken)]

En, wat heb je precies betaalt???

----------


## rinus bakker

En op die site staat veel truss-types ....
allemaal erg Eurotruss-achtig, is Mobil-truss daarvan soms een B(udget)-merk
of hebben we de zoveelste goedkope (lagelonenlanden?) kloon te pakken van  
Prolyte en/of Eurotruss ?
Of heeft Mobil-tech na de doorstart besloten onder deze naam zijn trussjes te gaan leveren (en gelijk alle onzinnige en freak-modelen en types eruit te gooien?
Kortom Snuffeldier, welke (reclame?-)boodschap heb je hier willen doorgeven?
1) Hoe top is dat spul dan? 
En waar meet je dat top aan af? 
- Heb je belastbaarheidsgegevens? Passingsnauwkeurigheid? Productranges van hoeken en accesoires?
2) Hoeveel beter is die prijs dan de vele andere top- en kloon-merken....? ?
3) Over welk type heb je het hier nou precies ? ? ?

----------


## Michael

Mobil truss is nog een overblijfsel van Mobil tech ([?]) een a la alu-lyte cq highlyte trusmerk dat werd verkocht via jb systems (beglec) en was ook de gedoodverfde tegenhanger van alu-lyte. Mobil tech is nu allang niet meer en heet tegenwoordig technotruss is wel nog steeds hetzelfde gebleven. Heb er twee statieven van gehad, ze deden hun werk en daar was alles mee gezegd.

----------


## Snuffeldier

Heb een paar 2 meters driehoek 30   135,- per stuk incl. koppelingen en ik denk wel een aanrader. Ik heb even nagevraagd op de vakbeurs theatertechniek hoe het nu eigenlijk zit, en hoe het met de prijzen en kwaliteit zit. Mij werd verteld dat Mobi Truss idd een doorstart is van Mobil Tech. Dat werd vroeger gedaan door rolight, en da's toch niet echt een kluppie die allerlei rommel verkoopt.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Snuffeldier_
> 
> Heb een paar 2 meters driehoek 30   135,- per stuk incl. koppelingen en ik denk wel een aanrader.



Best Snuffeldier,

Dat je trots bent op je nieuwe 'aanwinsten'.... Owkee
Dat je je dealer/aansmeerder wil 'promoten'.... Owkee
Dat je ons daar mee lastig moet vallen hier.... Vervelend
Dat je opgelicht bent en jezelf niet goed hebt georienteerd....  :Frown:  Spijtig.

[} :Smile: ] 5 minuten koste het me om de volgende prijzen op te duiken:
(bruto/advies/richt prijzen) van 'echte' truss Prolyte.
[list][*]Rolight     : PL X30D 2 meter:  149,55[*]Relight     : PL X30D 2 meter:  144,50[*]Sound by Ron: PL X30D 2 meter:  151,25[*]Barndoor    : PL X30D 2 meter:  149,56[*]Lightco     : PL X30D 2 meter:  145,00[*]Controllux  : PL X30D 2 meter:  141,25[/list]

 :Wink:  Gemiddelde prijs is dus bij al deze leveranciers:  145,-
Iedereen zal met me eens zijn dat je bij een paar deeltjes aan afname al zeker wel een korting van 10% tot 20% in de wacht zal slepen.

[:0] *Dan kom je dus op respectievelijk: 115,- tot  135,-.... Per 2 meter deeltje Prolyte X30*

[?] En nog steeds blij met je aankoop/leverancier?

[V] Nu heb je een truss die en nergens op zal passen en daardoor al meteen 50% in waarde gedaald is... 
(en ga dan a.u.b. niet uit van je betaalde 135 euro p/deeltje)

 :Smile:  Het was mij een genoegen!!



[8] _PS&gt;&gt; Als snuffeldier zijnde heb niet echt een neus voor koopjes of zoals je het zelf benaamd: "een aanrader"_

----------


## R. den Ridder

volgens mij heeft hij het over een paar 2 meters....... twijfel of je daarvoor prolyte kan aanschaffen, en daar mag je volgens mij ook je bommetjes nog eens bijkopen.

wat niet wegneemt dat het alweer het zoveelste merk is wat op de markt zit, niet per definitie slecht, maar je krijgt er je twijfels bij waar het allemaal vandaan komt, nu weet ik dat er voor een zeker merk, wel meerdere trouwens, regelmatig een schip rotterdam binnenvaard, met truss made in azie, zal vast wel een deel van die lading voor mobil-tech zijn

Werk zelf met Milos, da's al niet de hoogste kwaliteit, maar nog altijd beter als wat ik ooit heb gezien aan van die hokkiewokkie truss uit azie, of tenminste, degene zonder tuv enzo die je her en der wel eens ziet opduiken

----------


## R. den Ridder

trouwens...als je op de site van overdevest kijkt zie je dat ze daar in frankrijk alle vage adaptors graag in stand houden :-)

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Ralph,
in Azie wordt echt niet alleen maar troep gemaakt hoor...
pakweg 
80% van alles speelgoed en 
99% van alle vuurwerk
70% van alle kleding
50% van alle schoenen
60% van alle schepen
enz enz enz komt uit Azie.
En ze zijn daar heel hard bezig om ook de IT-dienstverlening te gaan doen.
Kortom,
het is puur de productspecificatie vanuit hier en kwaliteitscontrole daar, die bepalen of een trussje, amp, camera, raket of wat dan ook hier als vooral als
kwaliteits- of prijsconcurrerend item op de markt komt. 
Gelukkig zijn vrachtvliegtuigen nog niet zo goedkoop, en doen zelfs de snelle containerschepen er nog redelijk lang over. 
En moet service over veel schijven en tolken....
Anders hadden we het allemaal allang kunnen schudden!

----------


## R. den Ridder

en gelukkig doen die schepen er nog lang over...anders hadden we hier al lang vogelgriep gehad  :Wink: 

maar moet je idd wel gelijk geven, door een of andere fabriek in china worden tegenwoordig de oude clay-paky scans etc. nagebouwd, voor het geld schijnbaar gewoon goed spul, er van uitgaande dat je voor 1200 euro nergens anders een 1200 HMI spot kunt krijgen full options.....zelfs een originele CP goldenscan 3 van 10 jaar oud is nog duurder!

----------


## rinus bakker

Global is truss die ergens op de Globe 'Local'(=Nederland) 
is 'bedacht' (dat is wel een groot woord voor matig doordacht jatwerk) 
en die heel ergens anders op die Globe 'Local'(China) 
wordt gemaakt.
De reacties die ik erover hoor zijn afhankelijk van de prijs/kwaliteit - verwachtingen:
Voor niet al te veel geld kun je ook niet al te veel verwachten,
wil je echt hoge kwaliteit dan moet je dat hier ook niet verwachten.

----------


## BENjpt

Even wat anders m.b.t. truss.

Ik heb nog truss staan 3x2mtr waarvan ik het merk niet meer weet..
1. Het kwam uit frankrijk.
2. truss wordt gekoppeld door holle ciilinder die net iets kleiner in doorsnee is als de truss zelf. Aan 1 kant zet je het dus vast met een bout/moer. aan de ander kant heb je zo'n pen-idee (als prolyte) maar dan met een klemring er op vast. Je slaat dus met je hand de pen erdoorheen waardoor automatisch de ring om de truss valt.
(hopelijk een beetje duidelijk)
3. gewoon triangle 30x30x30 truss.

Heeft iemand enig idee wat voor merk?

gr.

----------


## Michael

Afgaande van de statief en truss adapter modellen de type namen voor de verschillende trussdelen zou ik zeggend at is het vroegere Mobil-tech maar ik weet zeker dat het een jaar geleden nog Technotruss is genoemd na de zogezegde overname/doorstart. De naam ASD is ook al opgedoken. Iemand die wat meer weet wat daar is gebeurt?

----------

